# Question about Yanmar reseller ...



## pgsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey y'all,
I've been looking at a CUT to handle the new place we just got. I'll be cutting the field (about 7 acres), putting in a garden, clearing some trees, and clearing out 40 years worth of junk and garbage that the former owner piled up in the woods in one corner. I've read through everything I could find on them, and have pretty much decided to get a Yanmar. After hearing all the warnings about the crapshoot of getting an overseas rebuild, I've narrowed choices of dealers down to two. RCO Tractors down here in Austin, Texas http://www.rcotractor.com/ has a 2310D that I like, or an outfit called Best-Used-Tractors out of Springfield, Oregon http://www.best-used-tractors.com/ has a 2210D for about $2000 less than the 2310 at RCO. 

Both tractors have Koyker 125 loaders, Both dealers are UTDA certified, both state that they are reconditioned in the U.S., and both will deliver to my doorstep.

Has anyone here dealt with either RCO or the Best Used Tractor guys? RCO has a list of customer testimonials on their web site, and Dennis Schweitzer at Best Used Tractors invited me to check them out with the BBB, and even sent me a list of references.

So, what do you guys think about the choice of tractor and either dealer?

Paul


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Paul, Welcome to TRACTORFORUM! 

I can’t (wont) elaborate on the two dealers you’ve selected but I will comment privately either through email or PM.

I will say that the YM2210D is the largest and most powerful 4WD, 2 cylinder with the Power-Shift transmission that Yanmar ever produced. A real workhorse, durable and trouble free, but more importantly, well supported for consumables and parts. With 22 PTO HP and 25 engine HP that tractor weighs in at 2195#‘s. And comes with the bulletproof 2T90 engine.

The YM2310D is also a very nice tractor. It is PTO rated at 23 HP and 26 engine HP, same transmission as the above model and equipped with the smooth, quiet 3 cylinder 3T84H-S engine. It does not have the torque equal to the 2210 and weighs in slightly less at 1984#’s 

Both models, with the Power-Shift transmissions (the ability to shift on ‘the fly‘ in either forward or reverse without using the clutch), make excellent FEL tractors and will serve you well for decades to come.


SHARTEL


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Shartel,
PM sent!

Paul


----------

